# Cobbosee 2008



## Jim (May 23, 2008)

Took my annual trip up to Maine to fish lake Cobboseecontee. This year we stayed at Yukon Cottages and it was awesome. We didnt get many fish, but we did not get skunked. The cottage we stayed in was rustic, clean and peaceful, Exactly what a fisherman would want. The front porch gave you an awesome view of the lake, and at night with the full moon...You could not ask for anything more. The boat was no more than 8 feet from the cottage. The Loons would wake us up at the crack of dawn. I can not wait to go back next year. As for the fishing, the only 2 things we could get bites on were X-raps (goby and black/purple) and jdbaits 4 inch sticks (the pickerel and a bass). The bass were on beds and were easliy spooked. I would sneak into a cove and I could see the bass doing the nasty :LOL2: and swishing up dirt from the bottom. So next year I am thinking 1 week later.

Here is a link to the pictures from the trip: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=115


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2008)

Great pics! 8) . How large is the lake the cabin is on?


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Great pics! 8) . How large is the lake the cabin is on?



Almost 5000 acres.

https://www.mainelakecharts.com/3d/cobbossee3d.html


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2008)

Nice size body of water! Cool chart too


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2008)

If I saw you coming dressed liek that I woudl be spooked as well. 
*

YIPES*


----------



## Zum (May 23, 2008)

looks like a great spot...hope ya had a great time


----------



## jkbirocz (May 23, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time. I want that goby colored x-rap. You look like a pro in that frog tog suit 8)


----------



## mtnman (May 24, 2008)

First, great pics. 
Second, you werent defacing the dock you were marking your territory.
Third, That beer looked really good!
Glad to here you had a good time and not getting the skunk!


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Looks like an awesome time. I want that goby colored x-rap. You look like a pro in that frog tog suit 8)



My friend taking the picture said I looked like an idiot. The Temperatures were mid 60's with wind. After a few hours it would get numbing. The frog togg suit was amazing in blocking the wind. I have never believed it was really like that.


----------



## SMDave (May 24, 2008)

Those are some nice pics, especially of the smallmouth. Great colors on those smallies.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 24, 2008)

Sweet, man. That's a nice pickerel and smallmouth anyway 8)


----------



## slim357 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like a sweet body of water, was that a size 8 xrap? Also please tell me you dont drink michelob :-& . Oh yea nice fish as well that one smallie was thin as could be tho.


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Looks like a sweet body of water, was that a size 8 xrap? Also please tell me you dont drink michelob :-& . Oh yea nice fish as well that one smallie was thin as could be tho.



X-rap was the xr-8 size? The smaller size. 

Yes it was michelob. They were actually pretty good. We were mixing them with Sam Adams Summer Ale!


----------



## shamoo (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics dude, love the bronze back, glad you enjoyed yourself, you deserve it.


----------



## kemical (May 24, 2008)

what kind of boat is that!! me likey!!!!


----------



## mr.fish (May 26, 2008)

Looks like it was a good trip. No muskie Jim.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 26, 2008)

looked fun, nice defacing :wink:


----------

